# Homeschooling -- Which are the main methodologies?



## Casey (Dec 11, 2007)

I grew up in public schools and my wife was homeschooled, but we both want to make an effort to pick the best path in regard to the method we choose. My question is not really about picking a curriculum _per se,_ but about methods. We recently purchased _The Well-Trained Mind_ by Bauer & Wise (along with _The Well-Educated Mind_ by Bauer to, when we have time, guide us as parents in our own studies). We also got _Wisdom and Eloquence_ by Littlejohn & Evans. We got these books because they put forward methods for Christian education, though I've only had time to glance at them so far. What I want to look at is the big picture regarding the different methods. I've heard of a method by Charlotte Mason, but haven't looked into it yet.

I figured there'd be people on the forum who could help me. Could those who are in-the-know list (1) the primary homeschool methods, (2) link(s) to one or two main books at Amazon that describe it, and (3) name one or two curriculums that are organized to follow said method? Maybe this is too much and usually folk combine methods or make their own? Just looking for a little guidance to research the fundamentals. Our little girl just turned one and she's just about finished the Shorter Catechism so I figured we better get our act together!  (That's a joke, btw.)

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

I just love the pic Casey.


----------



## Casey (Dec 11, 2007)

I should note, I've also got a book called _Foundations of Christian Education_ by Berkhof and Van Til that has been helpful, even though it was written for Christian school teachers.


----------



## Casey (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I just love the pic Casey.





I use that picture at every opportunity on my blog. Its great.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sure there are many past threads which would be helpful. Here is a link to a list of threads tagged with the world "homeschooling."


----------



## Casey (Dec 11, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I'm sure there are many past threads which would be helpful. Here is a link to a list of threads tagged with the world "homeschooling."


I looked at those threads but didn't see anything dealing specifically with method . . .


----------



## Davidius (Dec 11, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there are many past threads which would be helpful. Here is a link to a list of threads tagged with the world "homeschooling."
> ...



I guess I'm not really sure what you mean by "method." How would that be different from curriculum?


----------



## Casey (Dec 11, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I guess I'm not really sure what you mean by "method." How would that be different from curriculum?


I guess I mean by "method" the fundamental principles (presuppositions, if you will) regarding how education ought to be done. Different curriculums can employ the same "method" but be worked out practically in different ways, I suppose. Maybe I'm thinking too ideologically about this.


----------



## KMK (Dec 11, 2007)

My wife and I use the "Hang On By The Seat Of Your Pants" method which we borrowed from just about every other homeschool family we know. 

Seriously, the great part about homeschooling is the opportunity you have for differentiated instruction. The method depends on the child. We use BJU for all 4 but use different methodologies in order to meet their different needs as well as the needs of my wife who is responsible for teaching most of it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2007)

KMK said:


> My wife and I use the "Hang On By The Seat Of Your Pants" method which we borrowed from just about every other homeschool family we know.
> 
> Seriously, the great part about homeschooling is the opportunity you have for differentiated instruction. The method depends on the child. We use BJU for all 4 but use different methodologies in order to meet their different needs as well as the needs of my wife who is responsible for teaching most of it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2007)

Susan Wise_Baurer is a Great place to start!

Right now, we are trying to get her for our '09 conference.


----------



## KMK (Dec 11, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Susan Wise_Baurer is a Great place to start!
> 
> Right now, we are trying to get her for our '09 conference.



What conference is that?


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 12, 2007)

If you're speaking in general terms of method, we prefer a literature-based method and therefore use Sonlight Curriculum. Makes the study of English interesting and the kids really enjoy reading the books outside of school hours as well (which we just love to see!)


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 12, 2007)

Here are some of the methods of homeschooling:

1). Unschooling - teaching children to read and write and then leaving them to their own devices to explore and learn at their own pace (I don't recommend this)

2). Traditional - buying standard curriculum and educate children the way they do in public schools. That is giving them a little bit of information in every subject and adding to it each year. It also includes giving standardized tests regularly. When it comes to curriculum, some examples are A Beka, Bob Jones, or Christian Liberty Academy (CLA has a reformed perspective and even has Bible curriculum including the shorter catechism). 

3). Classical method which focuses on reading, language arts and foundation mathematics in the lower grades until they have been mastered and then adding science, history, logic, foreign languages, advanced mathematics and literature in the upper grades. Many who choose this method do a lot of memorizing of terminology and information in the lower grades in preparation for the upper grade study. There is a group called "Classical Conversations" that uses their own curriculum and follows a specific system to study in this way. Here is their website: Classical Conversations Home Page

4) Another similar approach is to focus on reading, langauge arts and mathematics in the lower grades, but adding history and science in a less structured way. For example, doing science experiments and choosing areas of science rather than be totally structured. In this type of homeschooling, the history and science are given a more hands on approach rather than learning the information from a book.

5) Charlotte Mason--I don't know much about it, but I think it is similar to some of the above approaches.

This is just a rough idea of some of the methods based on what I have encountered after homeschooling for a number of years. At one time curriculum was limited, now there is so much available that it can be overwhelming. What has worked well for us is to use a mixture of books, but all with a Christian viewpoint. In short, you have to decide what is in compliance with the state where you live as well as what works best for your children. I have learned very quickly that what works well for one child might not be good for another. 

I trust this is helpful.


----------



## Casey (Dec 12, 2007)

So it seems there are essentially three methods -- something like anarchy, something mimicking public schools, and classical -- all three with variations.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> If you're speaking in general terms of method, we prefer a literature-based method and therefore use Sonlight Curriculum. Makes the study of English interesting and the kids really enjoy reading the books outside of school hours as well (which we just love to see!)



We use that for our oldest.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2007)

KMK said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Susan Wise_Baurer is a Great place to start!
> ...



HENB~ It is our Provincial Home School association. I serve on the board of directors and we get to pick the speakers.


----------

